# Why does it go right through me



## BLM (Jan 16, 2011)

So Im not feeling the greatest today, and havnt been for a few days. I try to keep it to myself as Im sure my family has had enough already. My bathroom habits are not too bad, but still not great. It seems that when I eat, Im in the bathroom within 20 minutes.....it goes right through me. How is this possible, and does anyone else experince this and does anybody know why?? 
Thanks Cronies~


----------



## lorraine (Jan 17, 2011)

It does to me too, but I don't believe it's actually the food I've just eaten that gets expelled. I think it's more that the act of eating triggers my spasms, which expells the waste from prior meals. Like clockwork, I always start spasming very shortly after a meal, and yet it took me 5+ hours to pass contrast which should have taken 1 hour at my small bowel follow thru last week. The radiologist said that "isn't significant" but I'm curious if my GI has anything to say about that gastric motility. The contrast chilled in my stomach for a few hours... not good.


----------



## Mallo (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm having the exact same problem right now.  If I try to eat a meal, I'm in the bathroom within minutes but I find if I keep my meals small, it helps a bit. Still by the end of the day I'm in the bathroom more than desired... at least it helps in the earlier hours of the day!


----------



## Astra (Jan 17, 2011)

Me too! I agree with Lorraine, it's not the food we've just eaten, it's the one prior!
But I don't know why!
Hope you feel better soon Bev
xxx


----------



## Manzyb (Jan 17, 2011)

Yikes, I really hate when it happens.  Sometimes I can take just a couple of bites of something and already have to run to the bathroom.  It sucks, so bad!


----------



## MADiMarc (Jan 17, 2011)

I have the same problem.  When I go out to eat, not so much anymore, my friends just wait 2 minutes until the cramping starts then eat the rest of my food.  Just kidding.  I dont know why except that it seems I have such increased cramping when I eat.  Hope you feel better soon.
Michele


----------



## Lisa (Jan 17, 2011)

When I was in a pretty bad flare (and of course in denial too)...I could eat and have what I ate come out about 20 minutes later looking like it did when I ate it.....this led to co-workers thinking I had anorexia/bulemia...which I did NOT!.....broccoli in particular would go straight through.....


----------



## BLM (Jan 17, 2011)

Yea its crazy and driving me nuts.....


----------



## nicola502 (Jan 18, 2011)

I know how it feels 2. 
Its mainly after tea when it happens to me. If i eat any salad especially lettuce and veg that is high in fibre like broccolli it comes out shortly after it has gone in and looks like it did when it went in!
It does get a bit better if i keep to a low fibre diet so maybe try that and see if it helps you.


----------



## Rebecca29 (Jan 18, 2011)

BLM
the same exact thing happens to me. 20 mins and in the bathroom. But I am sure that its what I just ate. It seems that nothing stays in me. I read that my body believes everything I eat to be foreign..... I think its true.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Jan 18, 2011)

I do the same thing, and I know it's the same thing that I just ingested 20 minutes prior!  For example, first thing in the morning I'll take my vitamins & supplements, which includes a peppermint oil capsule.  If I'm having a bad day I'll usually have d about 15 or 20 minutes after I take my pills, and when that happens I've noticed that my poo smells minty!  It's the peppermint, must have gone right through me (must have absorbed somewhat because I don't see the actual capsule, I just smell the minty scent).  It kind of burns when I poo mint, although it makes the bathroom smell nice for a change.    Ha ha.


----------



## nicola502 (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha luv it! x


----------



## MADiMarc (Jan 19, 2011)

I am going out and getting some peppermint oil caps!  Never thought of that.  I used to take charcoal caps to absorb the smell.  It did help but made the poo black as well, charcoal.

I hope it is a better day for you blm.

Michele


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Jan 19, 2011)

MADiMarc said:


> I am going out and getting some peppermint oil caps!  Never thought of that.  I used to take charcoal caps to absorb the smell.  It did help but made the poo black as well, charcoal.


I bought the peppermint oil capsules because the bottle says it "calms digestion and aids digestive health" or something fairly vague like that (don't have it in front of me but it's something like that).  I haven't noticed my guts being any calmer or my digestion any better, but I do like that I get the minty-smelling poo.  I'm not sure if you can get them at regular stores, I buy mine at Whole Foods.  They're called Peptogest or something like that.


----------

